# Fifteen Goose Insanity



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

Is everyone else seeing more people than ever before out hunting. I expected it to be a slow opener on a Wednesday not the case, every field with or without geese in recent days seemed to have hunters????


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

water_swater said:


> Is everyone else seeing more people than ever before out hunting. I expected it to be a slow opener on a Wednesday not the case, every field with or without geese in recent days seemed to have hunters????


Typical for any opener, hunting or fishing. Doesn't matter what day of the week it is either! People plan on taking days off ahead of time or use vacation time. Heck, here I think more people fish more during week than work!!! Must be nice.


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

water_swater said:


> Is everyone else seeing more people than ever before out hunting. I expected it to be a slow opener on a Wednesday not the case, every field with or without geese in recent days seemed to have hunters????


 have the same thoughts! :beer:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I was all alone........................ Unfortunatly every flock that came off the lake decided they wanted thier own little corner of the field. No circling at all. I had 6 flocks surrounding me in the field all 100 yards or more apart...........................


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

Same issues here, there used the whole field and we had geese everywhere around us, nothing wanted to come and finish.


----------



## rottengander (Oct 2, 2010)

Seen one other group since opener here in NE Sodak. Might just be where I hunt but very lil pressure so far. Haven't hit the sweet spot to put this big limit to use.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

Wish I was there to share in your "problem"! I hauled a group of high school golfers to a tournament today and was greeted by insolent honkers right in front of the parking lot! I couldn't help but think of the ND early goose season.
After all of the controversy about 15 bird limits, has anyone actually limited out? Or even come close? It seems that the real appeal of the 15 bird limit is that some lucky hunter may be able to cash in on one of those rare hunts where the birds just keep coming with reckless abandon. Something they can tell their grandchildren about. The geese probably need to group up more before that happens.


----------



## GGTB (Jun 20, 2012)

kingcanada said:


> After all of the controversy about 15 bird limits, has anyone actually limited out? Or even come close?


I got close last weekend. I shot 1.


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

GGTB said:


> kingcanada said:
> 
> 
> > After all of the controversy about 15 bird limits, has anyone actually limited out? Or even come close?
> ...


group of 4 of us got close last weekend shot into the 50's and during this past week 2 of us shot in the upper 20's. but no limits yet


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes,but in SoDak,not NoDak.


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

kingcanada said:


> Wish I was there to share in your "problem"! I hauled a group of high school golfers to a tournament today and was greeted by insolent honkers right in front of the parking lot! I couldn't help but think of the ND early goose season.
> After all of the controversy about 15 bird limits, has anyone actually limited out? Or even come close? It seems that the real appeal of the 15 bird limit is that some lucky hunter may be able to cash in on one of those rare hunts where the birds just keep coming with reckless abandon. Something they can tell their grandchildren about. The geese probably need to group up more before that happens.


finally cashed in on the 15bird limit, been close a few times but put a 5 man 75 down friday and a 4 man 60 down saturday.


----------

